

Radiolaria: WebGL and generative design for 3d printing jewelry - NelsonMinar
http://n-e-r-v-o-u-s.com/radiolaria/

======
NelsonMinar
They have a blog post about the web app as well: <http://n-e-r-v-o-
u-s.com/blog/?p=2803>

